# Touch screen acts up while charging



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is having this problem but randomly when im using my phone while on the charger the touch screen becomes possessed. It jumps all over the place. Cant type or select anything. This happens randomly while on the charger. Anyone having this issue?


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

Are you using the charger that came in the box??


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had this happen with 3 android phones including my bionic.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought it was a bug and happened all the time, I guess I just have it plugged up all the time lol.


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine was doing this with a Verizon Wireless branded charger. I went back to my Samsung charger and it stopped happening.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"Soljafree said:


> Are you using the charger that came in the box??


Im using a belkin 10ft usb cord with the motorola charger. It also happens with the one that came in the box. Never had a problem on my droid x. I did a search and it seems like the droid 3 is having the same issue. Hope its just a bug that will be fixed with the update.


----------



## darksidejunkie (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, that happens all the time to me too. I thought it was just me.


----------



## crodent (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had same issue. When it happens it is impossible to enter screen unlock pattern without unplugging. Happens with many different chargers.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Similar issues here. I charge overnight and when the alarm comes on in the morning I can't swipe to silence it. I just have to keep tapping and eventually it will snooze. Then I can unlock the phone and go disable it. Its not like its unresponsive for me, just the calibration is off or something. It'll tap at random places on the screen from where I'm actually trying to touch. It's not completely unusable, just really random.

Using the charger that came with it. Seems to be a common Motorola issue. This has happened to their phones I've owned in the past and they've had to release a fix later on. Unfortunately, I don't see this as one of the items being mentioned in the November rumored fix.


----------



## jplaidlaw (Oct 14, 2011)

Is this just on custom roms or with stock, i have the same issue but can't remember it ever happening while i was stock, that said i was stock for maybe 24 hours at best.

"Mine was doing this with a Verizon Wireless branded charger. I went back to my Samsung charger and it stopped happening."

also, what voltage being samsung i'd assume 5.0 vs. moto's 5.1???


----------



## crodent (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had the issue on stock and theory roms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Liberty here, same problem


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

It seems to happen to me when im using a lower voltage charger like my usb port on my pc.


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is not a bug. There will be no fix. This is the intended response when not using the factory supplied charger.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hazmat780 said:


> This is not a bug. There will be no fix. This is the intended response when not using the factory supplied charger.


I didn't get a supplied charger, I was told to use my old t bolt charger. My t bolt charger, Droid X charger, the usb cables for both of them, and a Verizon charger all have this problem.


----------



## crodent (Sep 6, 2011)

That might be a valid, even if annoying, argument, if I were using a charger other than the one supplied in box when this occurs. Alas, this is not the case. I am using factory supplied Motorola branded charger and cable from Bionic box.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"Hazmat780 said:


> This is not a bug. There will be no fix. This is the intended response when not using the factory supplied charger.


Is happening even with the factory charger


----------



## jplaidlaw (Oct 14, 2011)

Hazmat780 said:


> This is not a bug. There will be no fix. This is the intended response when not using the factory supplied charger.


I beg to differ on this matter, when using the supplied charger from motorola, which is a 5.1v .85A this is an issue. However using a samsung 5.0v .7A the issue does indeed go away, Now as far as the issue of charge times and if this is in fact completely charging the battery i have no idea.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

jplaidlaw said:


> I beg to differ on this matter, when using the supplied charger from motorola, which is a 5.1v .85A this is an issue. However using a samsung 5.0v .7A the issue does indeed go away, Now as far as the issue of charge times and if this is in fact completely charging the battery i have no idea.


I'm now using a rocketfish charger from bestbuy and its working fine, and its 5v .6a. I think 5v is the sweet spot. I haven't been using this charger because it doesn't stay connected well but I may look for other 5v chargers.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

So this is leaning toward a charger issue. Gonna try a 5v charger.


----------



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Having same issue with the screen bring non responsive while charging. Even posted a thread in another forum about this issue. Glad to hear out might be a charger issue.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Stock charger and rom here. Working fine this morning since I woke it up myself. If it wakes itself up with the alarm or something, that's when its crazy for me.


----------

